# Java 1.5 Release 3



## molgow (1 Mai 2005)

Comme prévu, Apple a sorti une première version de Java 1.5 avec Mac OS 10.4.

L'article consacré à son installation est disponible sur cette page.

Je vous propose de discuter de son installation, utilisation et problèmes dans ce sujet.


----------



## molgow (1 Mai 2005)

Bon, je viens de l'installer sans aucuns problèmes. Apple fourni même une petite application permettant de choisir quelle machine virtuelle (1.5 ou 1.4.2) est utilisée pour les applets dans les navigateurs. Malheureusement, je n'ai trouvé aucun moyen de sélectionner le compilateur 1.5 à la place du 1.4.2. Quelqu'un sait-il s'il y a un moyen simple ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (1 Mai 2005)

Je m'en suis remis à deux pauvres alias dans mon .bash_profile

alias jv5c='/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.5.0/Home/bin/javac'
alias jv5='/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.5.0/Home/bin/java'

Si quelqu'un a mieux ... et surtout sait comment l'utiliser dans XCode ...

@+

Guillaume


----------



## iota (1 Mai 2005)

Salut.



			
				[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> Si quelqu'un a mieux ... et surtout sait comment l'utiliser dans XCode ...


As tu essayé ceci  ?

@+
iota


----------



## vonstroheim2 (1 Mai 2005)

J'ai changé le lien symbolique dans le framework java:
dans /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions, CurrentJDK pointe vers le répertoire 1.5.0 au lieu de 1.4.2

Et ça semble bien fonctionner avec Eclipse 3.1M6


----------



## tatouille (1 Mai 2005)

"/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.5/Commands/javac as the value for the JAVA_COMPILER"

il est donc préférable de redefinir ces variables d'environnements lors de la "compilation bytecode" et du launch de l'application plutot que de modifier avec des symlinks
car lors d'une update apple tu pourras avoir quelques surprises 

....

CLASSPATH
JAVA_HOME
PATH

ecetera


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (2 Mai 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> As tu essayé ceci  ?
> 
> ...




ultra merci !


----------



## molgow (8 Mai 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, je n'ai trouvé aucun moyen de sélectionner le compilateur 1.5 à la place du 1.4.2. Quelqu'un sait-il s'il y a un moyen simple ?



Finalement je m'en sors en ayant rajouté ces deux lignes à mon fichiers .tcshrc :

alias java-1.5 '/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.5.0/Commands/java'
alias javac-1.5 '/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.5.0/Commands/javac'

Il est vraiment dommage qu'Apple n'ait pas fourni un moyen simple de switcher d'une version à l'autre.


----------



## mac_gwen (23 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

Comme je ne suis pas une experte, quelqu' un aurait-il la bonté de m' expliquer simplement ... Mais alors simplement comment obliger eclipse à utiliser le jdk 5.0.

D' avance un grand merci

PS: Comment fait-on [ ] sur un clavier mac ?


----------



## molgow (24 Juillet 2005)

Marche à suivre :


Installer Java 1.5 sur Mac OS X. (Tiger required)   
Installer Eclipse 3.1.   
Lancer Eclipse, puis aller dans :
Préférences     
Java     
Installed JREs   

Créer une nouvelle JRE (Add), et spécifier comme _JRE Home Directory_ le chemin suivant : /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.5/Home 
Ensuite, on peut créer un projet normal et dans les _properties _du projet on peut changer le _Java Compiler_. (_Compiler Compliance Level_ est à changer de 1.4 à 5.0)
Pour l'exécution il faut aussi modifier le JDK à utiliser. Dans le tab _JRE_ d'une _Java Application_, il faut mettre _Alternate JRE_ et spécifier 1.5.
A noter que dans les préférences, il est aussi possible de dire que Java 1.5 est le JRE par défaut, dans ce cas il n'y a pas besoin de faire les changements dans les properties du projet ou du run. C'est plus simple mais c'est peut-être pas judicieux si vous avez encore de nombreux projets en 1.4.2, ce qui est certainement le cas.


----------



## mac_gwen (24 Juillet 2005)

Un grand merci,

je n' ai rien eu à "ADD" , ils étaient deja là, juste une case à cocher devant et mon prog a de suite été.

Encore merci


----------



## seishiro (28 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,
Je dois faire tourner un serveur de demo sur mon iBook 
et malheureusment je ne trouve pas de J2EE 
J'ai par exemple besoin de la JavaMail et je crois qu'elle n'est pas dans le J2SE 
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider???


----------



## iManu (29 Juillet 2005)

Puisque j'ai pas vu la réponse à ta question...



			
				mac_gwen a dit:
			
		

> PS: Comment fait-on [ ] sur un clavier mac ?



alt-shift-(
alt-shift-)


----------



## molgow (16 Novembre 2005)

Apple a sorti une nouvelle version : Java 1.5 Release 3

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=302412-fr


----------



## landrih (20 Novembre 2005)

euh, on va ma lancer des pierres
mais ... ca sert a quoi java??? et donc cette mise a jour????:rose:


----------



## GrandGibus (21 Novembre 2005)

... J'espère qu'on va pas se faire lourder par les modos...

Java est un langage de programmation qui permet d'écrire des programmes sur toutes les plateformes. D'où le slogan _Write once, run anywhere_. 

Du coup, tu peux réaliser un programme dans ce langage sur windows, et le donner à un macintoshien qui l'exécutera directement sans problème. 

Le nom de Java vient de Café en argo américain, car ce langage est né dans les programmateurs des machines à café .

Apple est un peu à la traine sur l'alignement des versions de Java par rapport aux autres plateformes (question politique apple, sun...)... Mais l'exemple à prendre est le suivant:

si un programme est disponible en Java 1.5 écrit sur windows ou linux, et bien, il te faudra quand même un Java 1.5 pour l'exécuter sur ton mac.... d'où l'importance de la news !


----------



## iLLMonkey (23 Novembre 2005)

J'ai le problème suivant, j'arrive à installer la 1.5 sur eclipse mais quand j'ouver le terminal et je fais java -version j'ai cela :

java version "1.4.2_09"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.4.2_09-232)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.4.2-54, mixed mode)

pourtant j'ai fais la mise à jour.. J'comprends le prob c'est que j'ai des projets sous ecplise et il y en a d'autres que je compile avec le terminal quelqu'un pourrait m'aider j'viens d'un swtich récent moi y en à pas tout capter encore 

merci


----------



## big-nambas (23 Novembre 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> ... J'espère qu'on va pas se faire lourder par les modos...
> 
> Java est un langage de programmation qui permet d'écrire des programmes sur toutes les plateformes. D'où le slogan _Write once, run anywhere_.
> 
> ...


 
Si je comprends bien, si je fais pas de développement, je n'ai pas besoin de cette mise à jour du tout???

Trop tard, je l'ai déjà téléchargée sans savoir à quoi ça servait mais en pensant que c'était utile... Comment faire pour la supprimer????


----------



## molgow (23 Novembre 2005)

Garde là, ça peut être utile. C'est ce que disait GrandGibus avec sa dernière phrase.


----------



## GrandGibus (24 Novembre 2005)

iLLMonkey a dit:
			
		

> ...je fais java -version j'ai cela :
> 
> java version "1.4.2_09"
> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.4.2_09-232)
> ...




Dans Applications/Utilitaires/Java, tu trouveras des applications d'administration qui te permettront de choisir le jdk/jre à utiliser.


----------



## iLLMonkey (24 Novembre 2005)

dans /Application/utilitaires/java/J2SE 5.0 j'ai pu trouver une application, java preferences je modifie pour mettre la 1.5 j'enregistre mais paramètres mais dans le terminal ca ne change rien... alors j'me dis qu'il faut rebooter... mais rien à faire... 

quelqu'un pourrait m'aider merci..


----------



## GrandGibus (17 Décembre 2005)

Voici comment je procède:

1°) Dans mon fichier .profile, mon JAVA_HOME pointe en fait sur un lien symbolique:


> export JAVA_HOME=/Library/Java/Home




2°) La commande Java à proprement parler dans */System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions*
un ls -al donne:


> gibus:/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions fred$ ll
> total 48
> drwxr-xr-x   12 root  wheel  408 Dec 16 17:59 .
> drwxr-xr-x   10 root  wheel  340 Dec  8 22:01 ..
> ...



pour switcher je change à volonté:


> gibus:/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions fred$ sudo mv CurrentJDK CurrentJDK1.4
> gibus:/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions fred$ sudo mv CurrentJDK1.5 CurrentJDK


----------



## macErmite (23 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> ultra merci !



Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à imposer la nouvelle version de java (J2SE 5).  sur mon Mac. Il m'indique eternellement la version 1.4.2 !!!

Je dois précisé que j'ai un Mac depuis quelques jours :rose: , et c'est une vraie galère  ...

Merci pour ceux qui pourront m'aider.


----------



## GrandGibus (23 Décembre 2005)

Salut, 

peux-tu nous en dire plus ?

Je suppose que t'as fait une install depuis http://developer.apple.com/java/download/.

Ensuite, pour vérifier la version de Java:

a la compilation: depuis un terminal taper _java -version_
à l'exécution depuis un finder: _/Applications/Utilitaires/Java..._ et les divers programmes


----------



## macErmite (24 Décembre 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> peux-tu nous en dire plus ?
> 
> ...



En effet l'opération a été éffectuée par ce lien Apple.

Ensuite, naivement en utilisant Xcode j'ai tapé quelques lignes de codes en Java J2SE 5. A la compilation, je me suis trouvé devant des erreurs.
Après quelques liens internets, j'ai compris qu'il fallait donner l'information comme quoi je voulais compiler avec cette nouvelle version et non plus avec la version 1.4.2.

Mais voilà, même en cliquant sur le dossier _/Applications/Utilitaires/Java/j2se 5.0/Java Preferences.app_, cela n'y fait rien. Xcode continue avec l'ancienne version de java et dans le terminal à l'instruction suivante _java -version_ celui-ci m'indique également l'ancienne version.

Je n'ai sais pas comment faire ...


----------



## GrandGibus (24 Décembre 2005)

Voici un lien dans lequel tu devrais trouver ton bonheur :

http://www.people.virginia.edu/~apf8b/CSpage/javaonmacs.html

gg


----------



## macErmite (24 Décembre 2005)

Enfin, cela semble se débloquer grâce à tes conseils. 

Avec Terminal j'obtiens ceci :

java version "1.5.0_05"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_05-83)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_05-48, mixed mode)


Est-ce bien la version J2SE 5.0 ?


----------



## GrandGibus (24 Décembre 2005)

Vi, c'est bon, t'es bien en JDK 1.5 .


----------



## macErmite (25 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour ton aide, et surtout pour ta réactivité


----------



## Macoute (23 Janvier 2006)

Je vais faire mon raleur, mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec GrandGibus.

Dans sa solution, il copie le répertoire JDK vers CurrentJDK, alors que le but du jeu avec les liens symboliques n'est pas la recopie de répertoire.
La création d'un lien symbolique se fait par la commande :ln -s file1 file2

drwxr-xr-x 12 root wheel 408 Dec 16 17:59 .
drwxr-xr-x 10 root wheel 340 Dec 8 22:01 ..
lrwxr-xr-x 1 root wheel 5 Dec 8 22:01 1.3 -> 1.3.1
drwxr-xr-x 8 root wheel 272 May 14 2005 1.3.1
lrwxr-xr-x 1 root wheel 5 Sep 21 10:44 1.4 -> 1.4.2
drwxr-xr-x 8 root wheel 272 Jan 26 2005 1.4.2
lrwxr-xr-x 1 root wheel 5 Dec 8 22:01 1.5 -> 1.5.0
drwxr-xr-x 8 root wheel 272 Dec 15 15:49 1.5.0
drwxr-xr-x 6 root wheel 204 Dec 8 22:02 A
lrwxr-xr-x 1 root wheel 1 Dec 8 22:01 Current -> A
lrwxr-xr-x 1 root wheel 5 Sep 21 10:44 CurrentJDK -> 1.4.2

Ici, le lien CurrentJDK existe déjà, et on ne peut pas le faire pointer vers un nouveau répertoire sans le supprimer. Donc:

sudo rm CurrentJDK

Puis, le lien vers vers le JDK souhaité:

sudo ln -s 1.5.0 CurrentJDK

pour un retour en arrière:

sudo rm CurrentJDK
sudo ln -s 1.4.2 CurrentJDK


J'ai rajouté sudo car je n'ai pas vérifié si l'utilisateur avait les droits.


----------



## Macoute (23 Janvier 2006)

Oups, j'avais pas vu le lien de GrandGibus


----------



## Mac89david (23 Novembre 2007)

Voilà depuis que je suis passé sous léopard j'ai ce gentil message qui s'affiche dans certaines pages : le module de la page ... a tenté de charger du code Java, mais Java nest pas disponible ou nest pas installé. Alors là je n'y comprends rien. Si vous pouviez m'aider... Merci.


----------

